# native Chinese want a job



## sally6

Hi,
I am Sally. I am a fresh graduate in China, my major is Business English, and I want to find a job In Thailand. I have no experience,but I am quick to learn. Any advise for me? Thanks!


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I hope someone here can give you some information. The only person from China that I met when I was in Chiang Mai for five months was working as a Chinese teacher. She was there because her father had been transferred there, and didn't have to get a visa on her own.


----------



## sally6

*Thanks*

she is so lucky. I hope people here can give me more information. Thank you!


----------



## oddball

sally6 said:


> Hi,
> I am Sally. I am a fresh graduate in China, my major is Business English, and I want to find a job In Thailand. I have no experience,but I am quick to learn. Any advise for me? Thanks!


 Hello Sally,welcome to the expats forum and congratulations on your recent graduation .

Jobs in Thailand are not easy to find unless you are unique at what a Thai cannot do , the one thing you have going for you is your English capabilities , as that is one thing that is sought after by most levels of education . May i suggest that perhaps you look into a position at a university , most academic teaching positions require an authentic degree to qualify , there is also the possibity of a Chinese company looking for some one such as yourself , there are a lot of Thai/Chinese companies in Thailand . Colin .


----------



## synthia

Schools want native speakers to teach. I think her advantage is in her Chinese language skills. A job teaching Chinese is probably her best bet.

How difficult is it to leave China? Do you still need exit visas?


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> Schools want native speakers to teach. I think her advantage is in her Chinese language skills. A job teaching Chinese is probably her best bet.
> 
> How difficult is it to leave China? Do you still need exit visas?


 Synthia , you are more than likely correct , there are several Chinese schools here in Phnom Penh with thousands of students because they feel there is a better chance in the future with Chinese , but i personaly never heard of or saw one in Thailand . Colin


----------



## marat777

Chinese language is now getting popular to learn in Central Asia, in particular, Uzbekistan. Could be an opportunity?


----------

